# fat or water



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

Hello,

Do you think this can be water or fat? It jiggles and when i pinch it it has a very light, thin composition, whereas I remember fat was more thick and dense to the touch.

I'm on test prop cycle and my weight jumped 10 lbs in a matter of days and since then it stayed there and I looked like this no matter what I did. I also have soft, puffy tits.

I didnt look like this before at 12.4 stone, now im 13 stone and looking like this.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)




----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Fat and about 22 - 25% at that.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i'll email you my response


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on test prop cycle and my weight jumped 10 lbs in a matter of days and since then it stayed there and I looked like this no matter what I did.


 That rapid weight gain won't have been fat, but I don't believe you looked much leaner before you started. I would be looking to drop body fat significantly if I was you.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

this is me 2 months ago


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Sparkey said:


> Fat and about 22 - 25% at that.


 Tbh id go higher than that, I was 24.1 by dexa and I was leaner than that


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

If that's two months ago you've bulked way too hard sorry bud


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

No offense mate but you looked better before your cycle.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

ILLBehaviour said:


> No offense mate but you looked better before your cycle.


 lol, obviously i did. i looked like 10% lower bodyfat and muscular


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

You need to get your estrogen in check before the tits become a permanent fixture


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

mjl1990 said:


> You need to get your estrogen in check before the tits become a permanent fixture


 that's what im thinking now, its all because of estrogen, water retention and maybe some fat gain, but nothing at the scale i look. i always used to look 5-8% higher BF when i had estrogen problems. I have some loose skin too and that always seems to fill up with loads of water. im going to try another adex since the one I got is bunk most probably.


----------



## mjl1990 (Feb 1, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> that's what im thinking now, its all because of estrogen, water retention and maybe some fat gain, but nothing at the scale i look. i always used to look 5-8% higher BF when i had estrogen problems. I have some loose skin too and that always seems to fill up with loads of water. im going to try another adex since the one I got is bunk most probably.


 Is this a dbol cycle?


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

mjl1990 said:


> Is this a dbol cycle?


 it was something that was supposedly tren , but in 6 weeks of it + test prop I only got to look worse by the week, and I only got side effects and zero benefits, strength actually gone done.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> it was something that was supposedly tren , but in 6 weeks of it + test prop I only got to look worse by the week, and I only got side effects and zero benefits, strength actually gone done.


 Don't tell me it was that Rohm crap?

View attachment 151327


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Don't tell me it was that Rohm crap?
> 
> 
> View attachment 151327


 was hilma biocare this time. i actually had better results from that rohm crap than now. this s**t made me fat,bloated,mentally untable and my strength dropped.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

i still think all that is just water retention, not fat. my weight has jumped 10 pounds in days and its hormonal related, definitely cant gain so much fat.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

ill order accord arimidex tommorrow and in one week ill report back with progress.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> was hilma biocare this time. i actually had better results from that rohm crap than now. this s**t made me fat,bloated,mentally untable and my strength dropped.


 Maybe a blood test would be a good idea to see your E2 levels.

Mentally unstable certainly sounds like Tren (I get this, that's why I don't use it anymore)


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

Sparkey said:


> Maybe a blood test would be a good idea to see your E2 levels.
> 
> Mentally unstable certainly sounds like Tren (I get this, that's why I don't use it anymore)


 any ideas on getting a cheap or free and fast blood test in uk? i'm not yet registered with a gp.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> any ideas on getting a cheap or free and fast blood test in uk? i'm not yet registered with a gp.


 www.medichecks.com


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

Which would be the most effective in terms of building and preserving muscle from those two protocols?

300 mg Test Prop / 300 mg NPP per week

or

500 mg Test Prop / week

I know there can be many variables and effects vary per individual, but as per your opinion, which would be the more powerful option?


----------



## orangeandpears (Dec 16, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Which would be the most effective in terms of building and preserving muscle from those two protocols?
> 
> 300 mg Test Prop / 300 mg NPP per week
> 
> ...


 the first


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

so it wasnt fat, as i expected. i lost 99% of it and looked nice again, needed almost a month off the "tren". problem is , now i restarted the "tren" again and in 2 days i jumped 4 pounds and looking soft and bloated again.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

can it be that my body rejects and reacts so violently to wahtever compound is in that bottle or to tren itself that i get bloated with water retention all over and my pecs turn to soft tits and my weight jumps up and no matter how low carb or low calorie i go it stays locked there? its a very violent reaction.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

basically whenever i use something that has "trenbolone" written on it i get to look 25% bodyfat in a few days.


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

Another update:

Got cutting diet and training under control and decided to give tren one more try with a rip blend of test prop 75/tren ace 65/mast 85, 4 ml per week.So one week after starting cycle my weight jumped from 12.4 pounds to 12.6 and in couple days to 12.8 all this while eating less than 60 grams of carb per day, salt minimal, water 2 gallons and plenty protein. 
Now it jumped again to 12.12 on same diet. Each time it jumps to a new weight it locks my weight permanently there and no matter what I eat or how much I drink or how less sodium etc. my weight doesn't move at all, leaving me looking + 10% BF as you see in below pictures. I do run a pharma grade AI with my cycle and plenty of B6 each day.
This is the 4th lab I run tren ace from. So I can confidently say that for me, Tren Ace is the most wonderful drug to get fat and look like a lazy out of shape less than a man piece of flab.

Last time i cut tren out and just stayed on test prop, it took me over a month to recover my body and look decent again. Test Prop = 0 bloat for me, Tren Ace = instant michelin man. Even my head doubled and my pecs that were looking like pecs on test prop only, now look like manboobs and are itchy and sore.



http://imgur.com/3rA73Ds


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

http://imgur.com/lcsm0OM


A BF guess please. Consider that I'm also bloated here after a big cheat meal.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

15+%

Get some accutane for the acne bud!


----------



## calindan (May 27, 2017)

can i drop 1 percent bf in 2 weeks if i cut at 300-400 kcal per day and gym 4-5 times?


----------

